# I love this game :D



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

do u ever see dogs that u know aren't pure n u wonder what all its got in em?
maybe thats just me  if so my bad.

so here's the story. roomy got her pooch from the pound when she was only 5 months old and a cute little puppy. riiiiight. well the shelter told her she was a shephard mix. keelah is a big girl now, almost 3 yrs old and a very inactive 90 pounds... she was eating 4 cups of food a day and i got her down to 3. i dunno how much a lazy dog really needs but she's not gettin thin thats for sure. k here's pics:
























and one next to my girl that is right at 60 lbs now









she has medium/long hair, a huge bushy tail, super stubborn, and eveything about her is lacey-exaggerated. except her head. thats about the same.

i'll throw my thoughts in later


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I would guess Shepherd pit or akita pit cross


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG she's frickin cute  She kinda looks like a short haired Akita


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooh i love Akita's. I love their bear heads lol  Used to know one named Bo  

She's cute and plushy lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

actually she's fat and naughty... she doesn't listen to jill half the time and that doesn't fly with me. since i feed her now- she listens to miss becca 

any other guesses on breed mixed?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i can only safely guess by going WAAAAAAY back and definitely say Old English Mastiff is in there. Lots of that with bull terrier blood for centuries, perhaps other mixes here and there, but not as primary as those to I have just stated. Shelters dont know squat, If i had to choose two breed bloodlines in there
Old English Mastiff for *centuries*
American Pit Bull Terier for the last century mixed in every now and then for many generations.
if there were such a thing as a reliable DNA test, you would see that I am probably on point.

The Mastiff Sweet Spot - Old English Mastiffs, Mastiff breeders, Mastiff studs, dogs

http://sociologycompass.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/american_pit_bull_terrier_-_seated.jpg

now if we were in Asia or Eastern Europe I would definitely guess Anatolian Shepherd Dog, but I am guessing according to historical pobability, alot of our mix dogs in the states come from English or European bloodlines.

True in the last 25 years all kinds of breeds might have been influential in his ancestry, but it would take many generations of select breeding to dilute that Olde English Mastiff and bull terrier that I am certain, is in there.

I dont go by looks alone, i go by historical migration of man and canine.

50% Mastiff
25% Pit
25% at most Shepherd ( that shepherd being of molloser blood and mixed itself)

....i like this game too.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but I see Lab & Chow mix with maybe sharpei. That was my first thought


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm kinda thinking Lab and Akita maybe some thing else in there too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love guessing breeds! 

I say Lab/Akita.. Or Shep and also see the mastiff that Nina mentioned.. I thought I would be the only one to say mastiff lmao.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think mastiff/Akita


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm terrible at guessing breeds.Part of me wants to say Shephard mix (with what I don't know) because of the tail and kinda long snout.Mixed with.......I don't know.Maybe Lab,maybe Akita? I don't know.I have no clue!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

so i saw pics of some mixed mutts the other day and now i can't find em for the life of me- but i wanna say lab and either english or bullmastiff. shes got the mask and the liner. totally has the lab tail and hair. super deep and wide chest tho which made the pit idea seem wrong. that and i've never seen a lab/pit mix this big before. ever. hahaha. shepherds are usually built so much more athletic and this girl has almost NO waist at all. she is friendly but VERY stubborn which makes me think mastiff again as i heard their training is a lot like training pits. thots about that?


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

I would say an akita mix


----------

